# ye ole goat



## mdelanoit (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello all. Glad to have found this site. I am new to this area of raising goats. I have gotton two kids for my kid's 4-h projects but I think I'm going to enjoy them more! Born and raised on a farm. Raised cattle, hogs, horses, mules, a deer. My dad still farms at 83, corn and beans. So here I go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome from nh. you will really enjoy this site!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you here


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome! Now plan to be addicted!


----------

